

Germany Plans Limits on Facebook Use in Hiring - linhir
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/26/business/global/26fbook.html

======
_delirium
A bit of discussion attached to a Techcrunch article on the same proposal:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1626825>

------
tianaco
how reasonable! letting people keep their private lives private. Imagine if
that caught on in North America!

